# File Size and PSD



## Telescopist (Aug 1, 2015)

I'll try not to make this too convoluted since I have several problems. 1. I need to export a series of images to my webmaster via Dropbox. She prefers raw files. 2. I developed the images in LR (5). I then handed the images off to PS. I choose 'Edit a copy with LR adjustments'. 3. All I do in PS is add text to the images. I wish that capability was available in LR... 4. Then I close out the image in PS. The captioned image of course is located alongside the 'original' image in LR. But the file size has grown from ~21.5MB to ~185MB!
How is that possible? I can't send 25 185MB images to Dropbox. I need to know what would be the best way to batch the entire collection of images with captions, export them to a folder, then send them off to Dropbox re: a manageable file size? Also, will a person who doesn't have LR be able to see the developed image like the way I see it in LR?  Thanks!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 1, 2015)

You have to talk to your webmaster. There is no reason for her to ask for raw files (and images sent to Photoshop aren't raw files anyway). There is also no reason for her to get full size Photoshop files if the images are meant for a website. Your Photoshop files are so huge because your raw file (which has only 14 bits per pixel) is converted to a 16 bits per *color* file. That is 48 bits per *pixel*. And then you add a layer...


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 1, 2015)

Telescopist said:


> ... 1. I need to export a series of images to my webmaster via Dropbox. She prefers raw files. ....



What is she going to do with the files after she gets them? She certainly can't prefer raw files; then she would have to duplicate what you did.



Telescopist said:


> .... I need to know what would be the best way to batch the entire collection of images with captions, export them to a folder, then send them off to Dropbox re: a manageable file size? ...


If it were me, I would send her full size jpegs at 100% quality. If all she will do after receiving the files is to resize them to fit her webpage, then a full size jpeg will do.  If she is going to add more text, then I'd send her a flattened tiff. If she is going to edit the text and the processing, I'd send her a layered tiff and let her go at it with PS. But these will also be large files.



Telescopist said:


> ...Also, will a person who doesn't have LR be able to see the developed image like the way I see it in LR?  Thanks!



Generally, the answer to this is "yes". But she should have a colored managed program to view them, and have her monitor calibrated as you do.


----------



## Telescopist (Aug 4, 2015)

Jimmsp said:


> If it were me, I would send her full size jpegs at 100% quality. If all she will do after receiving the files is to resize them to fit her webpage, then a full size jpeg will do.  If she is going to add more text, then I'd send her a flattened tiff. If she is going to edit the text and the processing, I'd send her a layered tiff and let her go at it with PS. But these will also be large files.



Jim, Johan, I apologize for not getting back to you before this. Your responses ended up in my junk mail folder unfortunately. I want to thank you both for helping. I have scheduled a Webinar with my webmaster tonight to go over these things. It's possible that I have misunderstood what she was asking for. I am the novice. She is a programmer for Texas Instruments. That said, I do have one more question. I assume that that in LR you go to File>Export>and create a user preset in order to export a batch of images at 100% quality>then create a folder to put them in. I must be going about this all wrong then. I created a preset called 'Master Copy'. The presets were: limit file size to 20,000k, h. 1680 w. 1120 pixels, The image size in LR is over 22mb but when I export this image into a folder using this preset it gets reduced to 547km! So I could use some help here. Much thanks. I promise to respond quickly.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 4, 2015)

The size of an exported file depends on the settings in the preset. Reducing the pixel size to 1680 x 1120 pixels obviously reduces the file size. The file type (jpeg, tiff, psd) also influences the size. If your preset limits the size to 20,000 KB, then your preset produces a JPEG (your can't specify the size if you export to TIFF or PSD). That 20,000 KB is the _maximum_ size, though. A 1680 x 1120 pixels JPEG will never be that large. 547 KB sounds quite normal for a 1680 x 1120 pixel JPEG.


----------



## Telescopist (Aug 4, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> The size of an exported file depends on the settings in the preset. Reducing the pixel size to 1680 x 1120 pixels obviously reduces the file size. The file type (jpeg, tiff, psd) also influences the size. If your preset limits the size to 20,000 KB, then your preset produces a JPEG (your can't specify the size if you export to TIFF or PSD). That 20,000 KB is the _maximum_ size, though. A 1680 x 1120 pixels JPEG will never be that large. 547 KB sounds quite normal for a 1680 x 1120 pixel JPEG.



Johan, in which case would you outline a possible scenario for creating a preset that would be applicable in my particular situation? Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 4, 2015)

Ask your webmaster what she needs: size in pixels. Then create a JPEG preset with that size and high quality compression settings. I can't reply further, because I'm about to leave the house for the rest of the day.


----------



## Telescopist (Aug 4, 2015)

Okay. Thanks


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 4, 2015)

This is the key to your discussion with your webmaster. That, and verifying that all she will do is publish what you give her.


----------



## Telescopist (Aug 5, 2015)

Jimmsp said:


> This is the key to your discussion with your webmaster. That, and verifying that all she will do is publish what you give her.



Understood. She laughed in a good natured way when I addressed this issue of file size. It really amounted to a misunderstanding. All she really needs is[FONT=&quot] enough "data" available to crop (if need be), and then reduce it for use on the website.  [/FONT]I sent her a batch of tiffs that will do the trick. BTW, she never puts up anything live until I have had a chance to review it.

Thanks for your time and help.


----------

